# Now that's what i call a cruise!! (to the NÃ¼rburgring)



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all

Here are the details for Trip B. Anyone wishing to join us either as a follow on from the LeMans excursion ( http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=79248 ) or just for the trip to the 'Ring is most welcome.

Main objective is to enjoy the journey to the 'Ring and once there take the opportunity to do a few laps of the longest and most beautiful circuit in the world.

We have deliberately chosen a weekday for track time as it will be quieter and less daunting for 'Ring newbies.

*Sunday 17th June*

08.00h â€" Depart meeting point one Northampton Services Southbound M1
10.00h â€" Depart meeting point two Thurrock Services Southbound M25
11.30h â€" Arrive Dover meeting point three
12.00h â€" Board ferry to Calais
Ferry sailing 12.15h (GMT) > 14.45h (CET) 
15.05h â€" Travel onwards to Rheims approximately 170m
18.30h â€" Arrive Rheims (The Quality Hotel)
Quick wash and change then down to the bar/restaurant. At some point in the evening the A trip members will be joining us. Cold beer will be waiting!

*Monday 18th June*

08.00h â€" Meet for breakfast
09.00h â€" Depart for the ring approximately 230m
14.00h â€" Arrive at the Ring
14.30h â€" the fun begins!
19.30h â€" they throw us off :-(
20.00h â€" Arrive at Hotel next to the Ring (Hotel zur Burg)
Evening meal in the Hotel restaurant / bar and endless stories of heroism.

*Tuesday 19th June*

08.00h â€" Meet for breakfast
09.00h â€" Depart for Calais approximately 450km
16.30h â€" Arrive Calais
17.00h â€" Board ferry to Dover
Ferry sailing 17.35h (CET) > 17.50 (GMT) â€" Board ferry to Dover
Everyone makes their own way home totally knackered but happy 

If you are interested please drop me an e-mail [email protected]

*Confirmed...*
MK1-TT + 1 (Mark) - Ferry booked / Reims Hotel booked / 'Ring Hotel booked
Mr L - Ferry booked / Reims Hotel booked / 'Ring Hotel pending
Steve_b (Steve & Tasha) - Ferry booked / Reims Hotel booked / 'Ring Hotel booked

TThriller + 1 (Dave) - via LeMans - Ferry / Reims Hotel / 'Ring Hotel booked
KevtoTTy - via LeMans - Ferry booked / Reims Hotel booked / 'Ring Hotel booked

*Interested...*
-
-
-
-

*Links...*
http://www.leisuredirection.co.uk/index.htm
http://www.priceline.co.uk/pcln/hotel/50746
http://www.nuerburgring-hotel.de/uk/

*Guide prices...*
Ferry (return) 80GBP
Quality Hotel @ Reims (single room) 108Euro
Hotel zur Burg @ The 'Ring (single room 48Euro / double room 78Euro)

*'Ring sites...*
http://www.nuerburgring.de/1_nuerburgri ... x.html?L=1
http://nurburgring.org.uk/

*'Ring Fees...*
Single lap 19.00 â‚¬ (only available on site!) 
25-lap ticket 345.00 â‚¬ 
15-lap ticket 220.00 â‚¬ 
8-lap ticket 124.00 â‚¬ 
4-lap ticket 64.00 â‚¬


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

You can count me in 

Mr L


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Mark

Count me in please via Le Mans

Kev


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> Mark
> 
> Count me in please via Le Mans
> 
> Kev


Hey Kev, brilliant! I'll have company for the dash across France afterall [smiley=wings.gif] 
Good Man [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

A 3 day trip for 5 hours on the ring?!?

You'll be craving more time by the time you leave. :wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

The problem im having is i cant do Le Mans and the Ring together... its too much time away at that time of year, and Le Mans is a definate. Will there be a later date for the ring??

:?


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

scoTTy said:


> A 3 day trip for 5 hours on the ring?!?
> 
> You'll be craving more time by the time you leave. :wink:


From your previous posts ScoTTy it is clear you are a very keen â€˜Ring nut. This is a road trip which happens to include an afternoon at the â€˜Ring by way of an introduction for all us â€˜Ring virgins 8) I'm sure that we will return craving for more and when we do...



TTej said:


> The problem im having is i cant do Le Mans and the 'Ring together... its too much time away at that time of year, and Le Mans is a definate. Will there be a later date for the ring??


This trip will run more or less as planned. However, judging by the interest thus far i am sure that we can run another 'Ring trip at some point in the future with the focus firmly on track time.

Hope you both enjoy LeMans!

Cheers

Mark


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Mark

I would be a wise move to "learn" The Ring before we go: I didnt have time before I went last year on the SpeedBall. This time we have the time.

I'm going to "borrow" my Son's PS2 with Gran Tourismo 4. GT4 is considered to be the best sim for the ring, and you can drive TT's.

Dave


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

TThriller said:


> Mark
> 
> I would be a wise move to "learn" The Ring before we go: I didnt have time before I went last year on the SpeedBall. This time we have the time.
> 
> ...


Just be aware of the false confidence. I went a couple of years ago with a guy in an XKR. He "knew it" and crashed on the first lap writing his car off and the Â£4k of new brakes.

Even afterwards he insisted he knew the circuit. :?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

You really can't learn the ring from a game. Played as much as I could before I went a few years ago and it's just not the same. The visibility is very different, braking points aren't realistic. Just drive it like a normal B road in the UK (but without worrying about anyone coming the other way) - i.e. open it up when you can see where you are going and back it off when you can't. People will pass you like you're stationary no matter how quick you are.

My lasting memory is that there were two righthanders that looked almost the same on approach. but one was a nice quick 60-70mph affair, the other was a tight <30mph tyre squealing we're-hitting-the-armco nightmare. Never worked out which was which in the 5 laps I did. Just take it easy.


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

Rhod_TT said:


> You really can't learn the ring from a game. Played as much as I could before I went a few years ago and it's just not the same. The visibility is very different, braking points aren't realistic. Just drive it like a normal B road in the UK (but without worrying about anyone coming the other way) - i.e. open it up when you can see where you are going and back it off when you can't. People will pass you like you're stationary no matter how quick you are.
> 
> My lasting memory is that there were two righthanders that looked almost the same on approach. but one was a nice quick 60-70mph affair, the other was a tight <30mph tyre squealing we're-hitting-the-armco nightmare. Never worked out which was which in the 5 laps I did. Just take it easy.


Just like the Isle of Man then, I've been 4 times (IoM) and am confident on a lot of it, but a couple of corners over the mountain look the same as you approach, but get 1/2 way round and they are very different. I always back off for them as I am scared of disapperaing off of the side of the mountain. (If that didn't kill me, then the Mrs would ! )
I'll take the same approach at the 'ring then. 

Mr L


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Rhod_TT said:


> You really can't learn the ring from a game. Played as much as I could before I went a few years ago and it's just not the same. The visibility is very different, braking points aren't realistic. Just drive it like a normal B road in the UK (but without worrying about anyone coming the other way) - i.e. open it up when you can see where you are going and back it off when you can't. People will pass you like you're stationary no matter how quick you are.
> 
> My lasting memory is that there were two righthanders that looked almost the same on approach. but one was a nice quick 60-70mph affair, the other was a tight <30mph tyre squealing we're-hitting-the-armco nightmare. Never worked out which was which in the 5 laps I did. Just take it easy.


Thats why I'll be more than happy with a couple of (slow) laps!!!


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

scoTTy said:


> Just be aware of the false confidence. I went a couple of years ago with a guy in an XKR. He "knew it" and crashed on the first lap writing his car off and the Â£4k of new brakes.
> 
> Even afterwards he insisted he knew the circuit. :?


Same happened when i was there last year, guy in M5 with delivery mileage wrote it off on first lap.

It's all a question of your mind-set.



Rhod_TT said:


> You really can't learn the ring from a game.


I beg to differ. I've done trackdays blind, and I've done them with fore-knowledge from sims. I know which way I do it now when I've got the opportunity.

Mallory Park for example, you can find you way around fairly quickly as there are the few corners and they come up very 60 secs or so. So you soon learn the sequence of corners. Finding the optimum line through them is a completely different matter. That's *not* what I'm referring to here.

It could take tens of laps of The Ring just to learn the navigation aspects alone. So I'm not at all surprised that you didnt know it all after just 5 laps. Until you do know the sequence of corners there is no way you can push hard with confidence.

Last year as a Ring virgin I did my sighting lap in around 11 1/2 mins. Armed with only the very limited nav knowledge gained from a single lap, I got my second lap down to 10mins 20secs. That would have been a tad better if I hadnt gotten a wee bit confused between two sections where a tight right-hander is followed by an uphill section: I couldnt remember what happened after the crests: one's a fast right and flat, the other drops down into tight left. And unitl I have done one lap, I didnt know that there wewre two "carousels"!

So what I am advocating is this: use the most realistic sim available (GT4) to learn how to navigate your way around The Ring.

That way the surprises held by The Ring won't be quite so surprising for the virgins on track for the first time. And they won't waste valuable laps on the track just learning how to navigate it.

The braking points and optimum lines on any track can only be learnt with any glimmer of accuracy by being there for real in your own vehicle. And a simple change in track conditions will cause a major re-think in that respect. But knowing your way round dramatically improves your chances of avoiding excursions into the barrier when conditions do change!

Dave


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Mark

Have you got any budget costs you could add to the first page?

Dave


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Mark

Can you please confirm the reurn ferry details as I'm getting a 16.55 PO ferry (not 17:00) :?

Kev


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> Mark
> 
> Can you please confirm the reurn ferry details as I'm getting a 16.55 PO ferry (not 17:00) :?
> 
> Kev


Hi Kev

I am on the 17.35 P&O ferry.

The sailing times are detailed on the first post of this thread. Shame that we are not on the same ferry but to be honest i recon by the time we get to this stage of the home run we will all be well knackered and past making decent conversation 

Have you booked into the hotels yet?

Will be adding some links to other interesting resources / reading sites to the first post of this thread tonight.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

MK1-TT said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Mark
> ...


  Oops sorry Mark, did not see sailing time (just boarding!!)

I have just emailed the hotel at the Ring - or is there another way of booking it?
:? 
Kev


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> I have just emailed the hotel at the Ring - or is there another way of booking it?
> :?
> Kev


I booked the "Quality Hotel" Reims on-line.
I have e-mailed the Hotel zur Burg tonight (will phone them tomorrow to give my card details).

So you are on the same ferry as Dave and i on the way back then.. 17.35 sailing yes?

Cheers

Mark


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

MK1-TT said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I have just emailed the hotel at the Ring - or is there another way of booking it?
> ...


Sun June 17th Hotel : Booked
Mon June 18th Hotel : Pending
Tues June 19th 17:35 Ferry : Booked 

Have I got the correct Hotel for Sunday:

Quality Hotel Reims CathÃ©drale
37 boulevard Paul Doumer
Reims, 51100
51100
France :?


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> Sun June 17th Hotel : Booked
> Mon June 18th Hotel : Pending
> Tues June 19th 17:35 Ferry : Booked
> 
> ...


Spot on Kev!

Yes the same hotel and the same ferry 8)


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

MK1-TT said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Sun June 17th Hotel : Booked
> ...


Thank fcuk for that!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

Sun June 17th 12:15 Ferry : Booked
Sun June 17th Hotel : Booked
Mon June 18th Hotel : Booked
Tues June 19th 17:35 Ferry : Booked

Mr L


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TThriller Update:

Outbound ferry - not applicable: at Le Mans
June 17th - Rheims : no room at the inn... Working on Plan B
June 18th - Nurburgring hotel booked
June 19th - ferry still to be booked.

Dave


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

TThriller said:


> TThriller Update:
> 
> Outbound ferry - not applicable: at Le Mans
> June 17th - Rheims : no room at the inn... Working on Plan B
> ...


Dave

Why do you need a hotel room at the Ring if you are getting the ferry on the same date??? :? :lol:

Kev


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Dave heavily distracted by new Phatbox "toy"    !!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > Mark
> ...


I remember it well. That invisible motorcyclist (video is a wonderful thing :lol: ) the fact he was so un-phased at writing his Â£50K car off (i'd have been beside myself).

Just to add to scoTTy's comments (yes he is a Ring Meister in more ways than one :lol: ) but please treat the track with respect as heroics will hurt you alot. It's a place to behold & unlike anyhwere else in the world, so enjoy it & respect it & you'll come home safe, sound & hooked.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Thriller update:

Hotel booked:

Quality Hotel Reims CathÃ©drale 
37 boulevard Paul Doumer, Reims, 51100, , 51100

It's all coming together nicely 8)

Dave


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TThriller Update (again!)

Reims Hotel Booked
Hotel Ze Burg Booked
Ferry Booked

Dave


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Say KevtoTTy...

Liking your avatar :lol:

You bringing Bev with you the 'Ring?

Cheers

Mark


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Just been doing some sums and i rekon this trip will come in at about Â£350 including....
- return ferry
- two hotel nights
- meals
- petrol
- tolls
- and beer [smiley=cheers.gif]

What excellent value!


----------



## steve_b (Aug 4, 2006)

hi guys

I'm quite new to the forum & would really like to join you on this Nurburgring trip. I don't have much track experience, so you'll have to be gentle with me...!!

Will look at reservations in the next day or so, although its all a little complicated as my wife wants to come along & will be flying back on her own (difficult to get babysitting cover), and I will be driving on to Berlin for work.

Looking forward to meeting you all & having a nice blast around the 'ring.

Steve & Tasha


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Great news Steve!

You and Tasha will be most welcome. You won't be thee only newbies there and the emphasis is most definately on enjoying the road trip as well as having a quick tootle round the "ring 8)

Let me know when you have booked ferry/hotel and where you want to meet up.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## steve_b (Aug 4, 2006)

hi again Mark & all

its all sorted

P&O Ferry Dover - Calais Sun 17th 12-15 booked
Quality Hotel Reims Sun 17th booked
Hotel Nurburgring Mon 18th booked

I have just spoken to the hotel at Nurburgring & she said "Audi TT ?". it seems like they're expecting a few of us !!

We will drop the wife's car off at Stansted Sun morning, then meet with you all at Thurrock services.

On Tues 19th, I will be driving on to Berlin & dropping the wife off at Frankfurt for the Ryanair flight back to Stansted.

Looking forward to it already............


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome to The Forum and a bigger welcome to The Ring trip.

Two of us will be meeting up with you at Reims on my way back from Le Mans.

Dave


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all

Have sent you all a PM with my contact numbers in case you need to contact me.

Not long now 

Any more for any more?? The more the merrier.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

PM rec'd!

All booked/sorted (just hope the tyres on my 'best' wheels last till June!)

Kev


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

MK1-TT said:


> Any more for any more?? The more the merrier.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mark


Mark

I've cross-posted this thread on the ClanTT (French TT Owners Club) website. Hopefully it will generate some local interest.

I'll bump the thread on the SpeedBall site too.

Dave


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Stop it! Now!!!

Can't wait althoigh seeing the charge on my credit card statement has put a slight damper on my excitement!

(Note to myself: hide visa bill from Bev!)


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

TThriller said:


> MK1-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Any more for any more?? The more the merrier.
> ...


I have posted on the German forum too http://forum.tt-owners-club.net/index.php

8)


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Mark

How about posting up a route map?

Dave


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

TThriller said:


> Mark
> 
> How about posting up a route map?
> 
> Dave


Good idea Dave... one like this?

Route Map


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Anyone know where Le Mans is :? :?

:wink:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> Anyone know where Le Mans is :? :?
> 
> :wink:


I think thats a hint Mark :wink: :roll:


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

KevtoTTy said:


> Anyone know where Le Mans is :? :?
> 
> :wink:


On Eurosport normally I think :wink: :lol:

Mr L


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

We've not got long to wait now!


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all

Anymore takers?

Not long now!!

Cheers

Mark


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Time spent preparing for a Continental trip is always well worth finding the time for. Most of the prep is common sense really, but it here's a check-list to help you:

â€¢ Make sure that all of your car and driver documentation will be valid for the entire duration of the trip! In some countries the Police can impound your vehicle if you donâ€™t have the correct documentation. So make sure you have all UK documentation, valid full UK drivers license, insurance certificate, MoT certificate. Nearly all insurance policies allow for a limited period of travel abroad although some insurance companies require specific notification. My insurers donâ€™t, but they did recommend not just taking the insurance certificate with me, but also the full policy.

â€¢ Holiday insurance. How many of you have driven abroad and not given this any thought?! Take it out as soon as you have paid for the ferry crossing. If you donâ€™t take out holiday insurance, each passenger should carry a European Health Insurance Card (EHIC), which covers some medical costs and has replaced the old E111 forms. The cards are free: apply at a Post Office, at www.ehic.org.uk or by calling 0845 606 2030.

â€¢ Breakdown cover. As a newbie in June, it never occurred to me that my RAC cover was limited to just the UK. The AA seems to offer the best value and most comprehensive short term cover at the moment. â€œInsure&Goâ€ offer good on-line cover. If you breakdown and need recovery to the UK, this could be the best value insurance you will ever purchase.

â€¢ Give your car a â€œholiday service checkâ€. Obvious one really!

â€¢ A full bulb replacement kit. This is a legal requirement in most countries. The Xenon HID bulbs on the TT are not meant to fail, so this is a bit of a tricky one. Anyone had a HID bulb failure? Do let me know! Oh, and donâ€™t forget to change the dipped beam direction. Itâ€™s easy on the TT if you use the instructions and photoâ€™s on Wakâ€™s website.

â€¢ Hi-Viz vest is a legal requirement in most European countries.

â€¢ Mini Tool kit: Leatherman multi-tool; 1/4" drive socket set with lots of bits (but make sure you have torqx bits); screw drivers; long nose pliers; 150mm adjustable spanner; insulation tape; duct tape; cable ties... [I'll add more as I think of them.

â€¢ Spare part items that are known to be vulnerable on the TT. Thanks to Wak for his suggestion of: 
o clutch pedal and the plastic clips that link it to the master cylinder rod 
o coil-pack, including extended reach plug socket 
o MAF sensor 
o Hose clips and extended reach flexible nut driver.

â€¢ Check up on the local â€œrules of the roadâ€ for the countries. There is a nifty downloadable guide on the Confused.com website.

â€¢ Lots of Euros to pay the speeding fines

I hope you find this useful.

It's better to be prepared than to be sorry after the event.

Dave


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

be careful if your driving through france, road angels and the like are illegal and the froggys dont like you using them!! i think its a fine and the take your unit!


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Any of you planning to corner hard on The Nurburgring may want to consider modifying their seat belts to provide additional lateral support to their standard seats by using the CG-Lock:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 383#967383

Dave
_________________


----------



## steve_b (Aug 4, 2006)

sorry to let you down guys, but have had to cancel my trip to the 'Ring due to work and family issues - basically had to cut down on "fun" time this summer & spend more time at work or with the family.

Look forward to another opportunity sometime in the future.

Have fun guys - I'll be thinking about you........


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

Is any body travelling down to Dover from/through Berkshire ?
I'll probably go M4, M3, M25 so if I 'm passing anyone en-route, it'd be good to meet up and get lost/go together !

Mr L


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

MrL said:


> Is any body travelling down to Dover from/through Berkshire ?
> I'll probably go M4, M3, M25 so if I 'm passing anyone en-route, it'd be good to meet up and get lost/go together !
> 
> Mr L


Give Mark a call, I'm sure he'll want to travel with you: much more fun getting "lost in France" together. Me and Yogibear can vouch for that 

Mark's map on previous page shows 2 rendeszvous points in the UK.

Me and Kev will be meeitng up with you are Reims on Sunday evening: see you both there!


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

Guys,
Just a thought, to aid car to car comms on the trip (if indeed anyone wants it), does anyone else have PMR radios ? I have 2 I could bring along.

Mr L


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

MrL said:


> Guys,
> Just a thought, to aid car to car comms on the trip (if indeed anyone wants it), does anyone else have PMR radios ? I have 2 I could bring along.
> 
> Mr L


I'll have two PMRs with me. And spare battery packs!

See you in Reims


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

Just a note to let all you guys who didn't go to the 'Ring know, that you missed out on a brilliant trip. A good time was had by all, and we all got back in one piece. The only off track excursions were caused by me forgetting to turn the ESP OFF !

Many thanks to Dave, Gill, Kev, Dave, Mark & his Dad, Dip & the boys for helping make it a fantastic trip, I hope we can do it again next year.
Looking forward to the EvenTT now !

Mr L


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

I'd just like to echo what Gary (MrL) says: yes, brilliant trip to The Ring. The track had been thoroughly washed :wink: and was nicely dried out and warmed up by the time we got there. Perfect track conditions.

Had some great runs: howling the tyres in 4-wheel drifts all the way round the track. Me and Gary in particular had some great nose-to-tail synchronised TT dances around the circuit. Terrific fun! More so with the ESP off. It was all great practice ready for track sessions at Donnington :roll:

The best thing of all was that all 5 cars survived the ring intact without incidents: and some new friendships forged. Thanks to everyone that joined the trip to make it such a success. Special thanks to Mark for sorting out a great choice in hotels.

So all of you that declined to join this trip have missed out on a terriffic TT experience.

I'll might try and run another trip to The Ring later in the year if there is enough interest.

Dave


----------

